# I Need an E/M chart to choose E/M levels



## Orthocoderpgu (Oct 1, 2008)

I am in need of an E/M chart auditing tool that you use to mark the different bullets and choose the correct E/M level. Does anyone know where one of these may be posted on line that I could down load? If anyone has one that can be emailed, please send to me @ qwebb@juno.com. Thank you !!


----------



## FTessaBartels (Oct 1, 2008)

*Google 97 guidelines audit tool*

When I was looking for a good audit tool, I googled "1997 E/M audit tool"
and "1995 E/M audit tool."

You'll get a lot of different sites.  Go through them, and print out the ones that you feel makes the most sense to you. 

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CPC-E/M


----------



## ARCPC9491 (Oct 1, 2008)

google = my best friend


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Oct 2, 2008)

Take a look at Don's site.  He has some good auditing tools along with other helpful items.

http://www.donself.com/


----------



## Orthocoderpgu (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks for all of your help ! It sure makes doing this job much easier !


----------

